# Hylyt Shampoo??



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Is anyone using Hylyt Shampoo? I was researching whether I can bathe Willow after applying Advantix, and came across this shampoo that is supposed to be soap free, gentle and hypoallergenic. It's supposed to be very moisturizing and isn't supposed to strip off the oils on the skin and won't affect the flea and tick preventatives. It has very good reviews on Amazon.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

is your dog having skin issues, that's what it is for. I wouldn't use anything right after flea applications, . http://www.dogsnaturallymagazine.com/how-to-choose-a-safe-shampoo/


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Dave, thank you for the link. You are a wealth of links! Willow doesn't have skin issues that I know of. She does scratch around her neck area frequently however. The first article did say that bathing once a month is great. I thought it was supposed to be more like once a week.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

once a month is fine, molly only gets bathed 7 weeks. YMMV


----------

